# Help spread the word about our community...



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

We have an amazing community here and in order to keep growing we need to tell as many people as possible.  A great way to do this is to post links back to our site.  The best way is to post a link to a relevant page on our site, the search engines are really smart and can tell when good links are posted.

If we all remember to post links back to DC, then over time we are assured that we will remain #1 in Google for "Cooking Forum" but also rise the ranks in many other areas.

Also, all other forms of grassroots marketing are greatly appreciated.  Tell your friends, tell people you meet at a chili cookoff or BBQ Tourney.  If we all work together to spread the word, we will enjoy the comapny of many more fine members.

If you find a cooking site that has a links section, make sure to submit DC to be included.  We are going to have a new links section soon.  If you post a link to a site, it might be worth asking them to post a link back.

Together we can keep evolving the best cooking community online into the world class cooking resource we are destine to be...  If you have cooking questions, we have answers...


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

*Bump*


----------



## licia (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm telling people, but I don't know how to do "links" etc.


----------



## MJ (Dec 21, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I'm telling people, but I don't know how to do "links" etc.


For example - if you see someone asking questions about making/baking bread, you could give them this link:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/bread-making-invite-4-all-collaborative-bread-thread-6298.html

Or like this:



> Thanks to hirokei for the link to this yummy cookie/bar that I made today.
> 
> http://cookie.allrecipes.com/az/LinzerTorteCkies.asp




Without spaming other sites, just spread the word about our community and how we have the most knowledgeable foodies on the net!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 21, 2005)

I love DC and try to mention it whenever I get the chance. I've tried to get many friends and family to come join, but next to DH, it's not been that successful. I think that is because a lot of my relatives primarily just use the net for email or aren't into cooking. As for my girlfriends, well they aren't so easily excused and I should  into them (kidding, of course ).

I know it's but a drop of water in the bucket, but I also like to give good reviews to sites using Stumble Upon (you need to have a Modzilla browser on your computer to use it, which is no worries, you can have Explorer and Modzilla on the same desktop ). Stumble works by people giving a site (that they 2stumble upon") either a thumbs-up or down and the option of commenting on it. In theory the more thumbs-ups and good comments a site has, the more times it will be shown to people who "stumble" upon it, thus spreading the greatness of DC and hopefully encouraging new people to join.


----------



## GB (Dec 22, 2005)

Piccolina that is not a drop in the bucket at all. Tons of people use Stumble Upon every day. I have submitted DC to them as well so between you and me, the drop in the bucket just became a small splash. If more people do that then we will have a huge splash in no time


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2005)

we're gonna need a bigger bucket...

can we have water balloons too?


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 22, 2005)

Andy, could you please also provide us with banners of different sizes, that would have a direct link to the main page of DC, then we could use them on our sites... 

Thanks


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Piccolina that is not a drop in the bucket at all. Tons of people use Stumble Upon every day. I have submitted DC to them as well so between you and me, the drop in the bucket just became a small splash. If more people do that then we will have a huge splash in no time


 That is awesome and very encouraging to hear, thank-you GB! I was wondering if any other DCers used Stumble  I've got DH doing it too when he swings by to read the DC pages, so hopefully we can turn that splash into a puddle, into a pond, into...


----------



## GB (Dec 23, 2005)

I love Stumble Upon Piccolina! It is such a great tool to find websites that you otherwise might never see. Yes I think we have the makings of an ocean


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 2, 2006)

I have written all of my 6 penpals and told them about this place.

Cameron


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 2, 2006)

Charlotte said:
			
		

> Andy, could you please also provide us with banners of different sizes, that would have a direct link to the main page of DC, then we could use them on our sites...
> 
> Thanks


 
I TOTALLY agree! I was just going to make the same suggestion! I send links to DC threads ALL the time to people, and I have just been pasting the Discuss Cooking logo in the email so they can see it.  A lot of us probably have personal email accounts that we could attach a banner in the signature.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 2, 2006)

*Go Stumble everyone!*



			
				Piccolina said:
			
		

> I also like to give good reviews to sites using Stumble Upon (you need to have a Modzilla browser on your computer to use it, which is no worries, you can have Explorer and Modzilla on the same desktop ). Stumble works by people giving a site (that they 2stumble upon") either a thumbs-up or down and the option of commenting on it. In theory the more thumbs-ups and good comments a site has, the more times it will be shown to people who "stumble" upon it, thus spreading the greatness of DC and hopefully encouraging new people to join.


 
I LOVE Stumble upon!

Anyone can use it and YES it does work very well with Internet Explorer although initially it was only working with Mozilla.

Go sign up, DC members, and spread the word!

http://www.stumbleupon.com/


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 2, 2006)

Charlotte said:
			
		

> I LOVE Stumble upon!
> 
> Anyone can use it and YES it does work very well with Internet Explorer although initially it was only working with Mozilla.
> 
> ...



I am utterly addicted to Stumble Upon (SU). I think we got it last August (we run it on Modzilla) but it really hasn't been until this month (Dec.) that I've begun to explore and play around with it. I "thumbs up" every DC page I can, when I remember to press the SU button at the top of my screen


----------



## Footsteps to Oxford (Oct 27, 2006)

*Links*

Hi

I have a website that has been running for over four years.  I would be happy to put a link to DC on the links page.  Would DC reciprocate by putting a link to Footsteps to Oxford on?  We are a website dedicated to writers and artists so do not impinge on DC although I am sure there must be loads of talented food writers out there who would welcome a little exposure in the UK?  We have tried, over the years, to recoup the cost of running the website but have failed miserably but such is our addiction to running the site that we keep on producing it out of love and the adrenalin rush we get when one of our writers is published.  Ahh!


----------



## RMS (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a link to DC at the discussion board on my site listed under recommended recipe sites.


----------



## Footsteps to Oxford (Oct 29, 2006)

*Links*

Hi RS

Thanks for your reply.  I notice you have a Hobbies and Crafts section on your website.  Would you be interested in exchanging links with Footsteps?  We would be happy to add you to our Interesting Links Page.  You have an excellent site!

Regards


----------



## RMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Footsteps,
Mine is actually a micro site.  I only do the garden cooking section but I can add a new topic section at my discussion board and add a link to your site there.  You could also go to the discussion page at the craft site.  they might be able to add one there for you also.
My site link is www.gardenandhearth.com/gardencooking.htm
What's yours?
Thanks!


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2006)

Footsteps and RMS, if you could take this discussion to the Private Messages section that would be much better. Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 30, 2006)

We are nnumber ONE in Google?!?!?  
*WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*






Wow! When I joined there were about 10-20 active members!! 

Im going to cry now. This is awsome.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

I do, and have done, alot of referring. This is one of the best online communities, imo...and I ain't just suckin up!


And I LOVE stumble. It never leaves the toolbar, and I use it in all the online boredom moments.


----------



## RMS (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry GB.
Didn't mean to be out of line.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2006)

No problem RMS. You were not out of line. Sometimes we all (myself included, probably even more than most) need a reminder to stay on topic.


----------

